# High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k.



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

My car will always idle around 2200-2300rpm, no matter what i try. The ITBs are in sync, but even if it close that throttles, it will still idle there. I can't find any vacuum leaks at all..
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (the brit)*

dont the jenvey/badger5 come with idle bypass screws in the top of the runners? show some pics of your setup so we can see what youve got going on...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (the brit)*

ah good ol itb's and the constant idle bs they come up with...








have you played with your timing and fuel mixture to see if you can drop it down a bit? are you sure the throttles are closing all the way? any idle valve or anything like that on them?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (VWralley)*

No idle valves etc.
The idle bypass screws are tapped for vacuum instead, as per Jenvey's instructions regarding this.
Some basically, it's all down to the throttles, and then timing and/or fuel.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (the brit)*

i screwed with my setup for over 4 months trying to get a steady idle. it would work for a bit then creep up towards 1200 or 1300. most changes i saw were in the timing/fuel area, but also my throttle cable was kinda jankey and the plates didnt have much tension to settle fully closed. i could grab em by hand and make it idle at 1000 but it seemed they would never close all the way on their own...


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (VWralley)*

i think youre getting air in somewhere. either thru your throttle plates or pulling from your brake vacuum setup. i am running about 15* idle timing and 1k rpm without issue, so you should be able to as well - like your msq indicates you are. whats your idle afr?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_whats your idle afr?

Right around stoich. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: High idle with ITBs - unable to get it lower than 2k. (the brit)*

i ran 8* at idle with a 15 afr...the 2L's i have been tuning recently seem to like 8* idle advance


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

That's what I did too. I knocked my timing down and got the car to consistently idle at 900 rpm. Right where I want it.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

Solved it:
Jenvey tech support said you can use the tapped bypass holes for vacuum. You cannot, at least, not without their air-bypass adapters.
Now the car idles at whatever I want it to, but my maps are screwed..!









EDIT:
So, what happens to my FPR if it doesn't have vacuum to control it?


_Modified by the brit at 10:00 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

FPR still needs vac from somewhere.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_FPR still needs vac from somewhere.

I agree, but for now, it's not getting any, and it's potencially going to have to wait until November when my next parts batch comes in from the UK.. It's either no vacuum for brakes (fine) and FPR (no sure..), or weird things happening with the ITBs.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

i never run that line to the FPR, this sets the regulator at a solid fuel pressure so it acts like the aftermarket units. i have done this on probably 5 cars that have been on the road from anywhere from 6 months to years...
its all in tuning, you can tune for the solid pressure or tune for the vac. reference setup, either way will work fine


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

thanks for your post vwralley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (mk2core)*

Most aftermarket EFI regulators still have a manifold reference. You can tune without it, but the VE table will look 'strange' at anything but full load.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

after about 10 + cars an never using the man. reference, the maps all look ok. of course this is about the extent of my tuning experiance so what seems normal to me may look odd to someone else i guess.
it seems to keep them very linear and it makes it very easy after a few min of driving to get a good idea of fuel demands of the motor. to me it makes it much easier to tune in a car from almost nothing, and i have enough maps now that i have a pretty dialed in map for just about ea engine setup ive worked on.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I bet your VE numbers compared to others with similar setups are quite a bit lower though. If you're comfortable with it, rock on. Had you used manifold vac on the FPR on all of them you would be in the same place, that's just experience.
Though I still don't use basemaps, other then the 305 Chevy one.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

it seemed to work out much easier when i first got into tuning my car, and since thats what worked well, i continued it for the rest...i searched and asked and all that for a GOOD solid reason to use the manifold ref. and it really seemed to come down to "cause thats how it is stock" and thats not a good enough reason for me








they all work very well thus far, so unless i find out something that makes the decision for me, ill just keep on keepin on


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Boost and if you try and tune larger injectors with no ref you might run out of resolution. That's about it.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yup, use it for the boost always, and ill def keep that in mind for the larger injector setups, doing an NA 16v w/ 42 lb'ers (he is going to boost very soon after the install is in) so ill give it a go.. thanks for the heads up


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

You might be able to leave it off on MS2 or Hires, but definitely use it for a std code/big injector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

never use hires, only std code on ms1 v2.2 and v3...
never had an issue but most people wont pay for the time to spend to dial the car in that well either.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

I would like to see your setup. I have Jenveys as well and have no issues what so ever. It idles great, pulls hard and never gives me any trouble.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Yeah, for boost you wanna reference mani. I couldn't figure out why I was running out of injector so early when I first put a blower on my Rabbit and the MAP deal was it. A set of Wiseco's and 440s later(and a few additional inches of vacuum line), it's all good........


----------

